# Please critique Daire - nearly 11mo



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

handsome


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

I do have to say that he is just gorgeous!!! I dont know anything about conformation with dogs yet, but he looks real good and has a great coat. He looks alot like my Shay who is 11 1/2 months. Their markings/color is very similiar. Very nice looking dog!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow Daire is gorgeous.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very masculine young male that is maybe a bit too square. Good bone, excellent feet, very good pasterns and very good angulation at both ends. The length of his upper arm isn't bad. Hocks maybe a bit long. High withers flowing very nicely into his topline which I would like to see be a bit less curved. Croup is steep but is of correct length. Good rich color and dark face.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thankyou very much everyone.
lhczth, thankyou for your critique.
My friend and i were actually talking about his feet tonight, they are nice and tight.
With his steep croup, is that the way he is stacked? If i stacked him more of the American way (as in not having his outside leg stretched so far), would that look different and reduce the steepness in his croup?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How you stack him could change his whole topline. You can't change his structure, but you can change how it is perceived. You would have to play around with different stacks to see how things look.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, we will do that.
I have a picture of him that i will post, he looks completely different to the one above
















He is bridged though


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

His croup is still a bit steep, but he looks more balanced in these photos. The front doesn't look as good, of course, because he isn't standing underneath himself.


----------

